# Staying in Mexico beyond 180 days.



## RVGRINGO

If you find yourself in Mexico on an FMM visitor permit, you know that it is limited to 180 days; not a day longer, and that it may not be extended in Mexico, short of a serious medical emergency which makes travel impossible.

So, what to do if you want to stay longer? Well, there is a way:
Before your visitor permit expires, you may go online to the INM website and begin the application process for a 'no inmigrante' visa. You will need to show bank statements to prove income, proof of an address, birth certificate, marriage certificate, proof of payment of some $1294 pesos to the INM bank account for 'rentista' status, for example, and provide INM with the required studio photos. This whole process will take a couple of days of your time, maybe more. You may also have to hire some bilingual help.
Once you have all of this completed, and before your 180 days are up, you must present everything at an INM office, usually in the capital of any Mexican state. They'll give you a receipt, showing that you are in process, and you can check online to see when to pick up your new credentials; good for a year and easily renewed for five years, before new proofs are required.
These visas do require that you be in Mexico at the same time each year for renewal, but if you never intend to return, you can cancel it at INM on the way out of the country.
So, yes, anything is possible in Mexico.


----------



## chicois8

Would it be a lot cheaper to arrive at the airport, declare you lost your FFM or it was stolen, pay the $45 USD fine and be on your way...suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO

Who knows? Their computer system is getting better and better all the time.
Why do so many folks want to 'fight the system'. Mexico is very, very generous in its immigration policies and allows us to visit and live here without much hassle. Imagine yourself as a Mexican trying to get into the USA for a vacation. You will be charged $140 USD and the odds are that you will be refused, over and over again. To have a chance, you'll have to prove that you have bank accounts, own property, have children & other family and a job in Mexico to return to. It is horrendous!
Know what Mexico requires and abide by the rules. To do otherwise makes other expats look bad and shows no respect for Mexico.


----------



## mexliving

about 2 years ago my fmt was going to expire..... so i went into imigration department and they gave me a letter attached to my fmt with 3 weeks extencion


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are missing the point: New people, new INM procedures, no more FMT with the length at the discretion of the agent; just a brand new FMM always good for 180 days. Easier, cleaner and more strict.
Now, you don't just go into an INM office without first making your application online. They won't deal with you. There seems to be no provision to extend an FMM. When asked, the head of INM Guadalajara told me, 'No'.


----------



## cheldear

Ringo, this is totally diff than FM3, yes? This is just to be able to stay and visit? 

"good for a year and easily renewed for five years, before new proofs are required."

And you can stay for another year, or another six months, meaning a whole year, and then you can get it renewed for a whole five years?

I can do this while I continue to work on getting my FM3? Just fulfill the requirements that you mentioned?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FMM is a 180 day permit. When it is about to expire, you must leave Mexico if you haven't started the process to get a visa (a 'credencial' like the old FM3, 'No inmigrante'). The FMM is designed for a short visit only. The FMM cannot be renewed or extended.
In your case, you must start your 'FM3' process online, in Spanish, before your FMM expires. If you have not presented your documents to INM by the time it is about to expire, you must leave the country. If your documents have been presented, you will have a letter of 'tramite' and be able to stay until the process is completed; usually within just a few days. Otherwise, if you overstay your FMM limit, you will be fined and you might have trouble returning to Mexico and/or getting a visa later. So, play by the rules.

If you have an FM3, or the new 'no inmigrante' visa, it is good for five years but must be renewed every year; then replaced with new proofs after the fifth year.
If you intend to become a permanent resident of Mexico, you should apply for the FM2 type of visa (a credencial 'inmigrante') which can lead to 'inmigrado' status or naturalization.
Each of these visas may be issued in various categories: retired, working, spouse, refugee, etc.


----------



## cheldear

Thanks Ringo.

I am looking at it now. This is so cool.

Remember when I was asking you about that new thing "someone has invited you to live with them in Mexico?"

That is this one, but I was looking at it from the other end.

If you look at the 

"Si es tu deseo residir como rentista en México puedes obtener tu permiso de la siguiente manera." (you can get your permission in the following way:") (sort of google translate):

1. Te encuentras fuera del país y has sido invitado por alguien en México

2. Te encuentras fuera del país y no has sido invitado por alguien en México

3. Cuentas con forma migratoria vigente y deseas realizar una nueva actividad

4. Te encuentras en México y no cuentas con forma migratoria

5. Te encuentras en México, cuentas con forma migratoria vigente y deseas prorrogar tu estancia 

Number 1 was that one I had mentioned. it means "You are outside the country and has been invited by someone in Mexico". (thank you google translate).

You still, of course, have to fulfill the requirements as you mentioned, but my work fell through, and I am having a hard time finding replacement work that I can use for my FM3. I have sufficient resources to get me this type of Visa until I can find work to get me my FM3.

I am here with my Aunt who is immigrada (I mentioned that before) and she has been here for 20 years.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are making progress. All those interested should go to Instituto Nacional de Migración and watch the video in English. Then, click on 'Tramites Migratorios' at the left and begin the process for a visa application. Don't worry, you can practice and your application will vanish from INM's system unless you present yourself and your documents within 30 days. So practice all you want.
The next page will be Instituto Nacional de Migración and you must select your country of origin (nationality) as the first step. Estados Unidos de America is the USA, for example. Then, you must select the purpose of your application; for most, either a 'visit' to Mexico or to 'live' in Mexico.
Each step will take you to a new page in a very logical manner. To make it easy, you can copy or screen print each page and/or use Google Translate to clarify any doubtful Spanish. Otherwise, get a bilingual friend to help you. The process will not take long and will provide you with a list of the documents that you will be required to present at INM. When you get to the 'Save' option, select it and it will save your application and allow you to print it yourself. If you are just practicing, you can stop at that point.


----------



## cheldear

Had a heck of a time finding the video. Googled it and found it. 

Since not supposed to put a link in here, here it is. Just copy and paste.

Instituto Nacional de Migración

<edit> well, poo. It put it in as a link anyway.

<edit edit> uh, well, weird. Ringo's link worked just fine, and I have a different link. His didn't work for me before. Sorry.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That just proves that the new system is so easy that there is more than one way to find the site.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

how far in advance of the expiration date on your FMM do you have to do this? do you have to do it 30 days before, or several months before your expiration date? or can you do it the week before your tourist visa expires?


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you have an FMM, you may apply for a visa at any time before the FMM expires, but you must do so before it expires (30 days is recommended) or leave the country.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

RVGRINGO said:


> If you have an FMM, you may apply for a visa at any time before the FMM expires, but you must do so before it expires (30 days is recommended) or leave the country.


thank you for a speedy answer. My FMM expires July 20. I was just going to go to the border and get a new one. Can that be done? can it be done in the same day? If I can take the other route, seems smarter since this is my intentions later anyway.

what about my vehicle? does my change of status cover that?

also, my husband and children are all Mexican citizens, does that make any difference either way?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You have time to apply now. Just go to the INM website and start the process. In your case, I would suggest that you apply as the spouse of a Mexican national and the mother of Mexican children under the 'inmigrante' visa.
Your car is still legal on the 'importada temporal' as long as you maintain legal immigration status. However, if you elect to go to the border, you'll have to 'export' it, get the receipt and then re-import it. That might create difficulties if you tried it on the same day and at the same crossing point. I'm not sure.
Of course, if you pass five years on your new 'inmigrante' credential and go to 'inmigrado' status (which is advised in your situation), you will have to remove the US plated car from Mexico and buy your next one in Mexico. The same applies if you become naturalized; an even better solution with your Mexican family. When in Mexico, you would be Mexican, with a 'credencial' and a Mexican passport; yet, when in the USA, you would be 'estadounidense' and use your US passport.
In the case of 'inmigrado' or naturalization, there are no further fees or 'qualifications'.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

RVGRINGO said:


> You have time to apply now. Just go to the INM website and start the process. In your case, I would suggest that you apply as the spouse of a Mexican national and the mother of Mexican children under the 'inmigrante' visa.
> Your car is still legal on the 'importada temporal' as long as you maintain legal immigration status. However, if you elect to go to the border, you'll have to 'export' it, get the receipt and then re-import it. That might create difficulties if you tried it on the same day and at the same crossing point. I'm not sure.
> Of course, if you pass five years on your new 'inmigrante' credential and go to 'inmigrado' status (which is advised in your situation), you will have to remove the US plated car from Mexico and buy your next one in Mexico. The same applies if you become naturalized; an even better solution with your Mexican family. When in Mexico, you would be Mexican, with a 'credencial' and a Mexican passport; yet, when in the USA, you would be 'estadounidense' and use your US passport.
> In the case of 'inmigrado' or naturalization, there are no further fees or 'qualifications'.


Thank so much. went to the website today, one more question: once I do this will I be allowed to leave Mexico? am I understanding that while I am awaiting approval, I can not leave the country? I still have stuff in storage in Laredo TX that we go get when needed. So I need to be able to leave MX to go get some of our belongings when needed. 

Also, do you know how long does this process usually take?

Thanks so much for the information. You have been most helpful.


----------



## grndy85

I was kind of wondering the same thing...

Just in case I didn't get the FMM changed to the FM3 or FM2 in time (within the 180 days), would I be able to go to the border and then just turn around and come back in again on a new FMM so that I could have more time to apply for the FM3? This is just a hypothetical question and I am not saying that I will wait until the very last minute but I would like to know if it is actually possible to just go to the border, say at El Paso/Juarez and then just come back and get a fresh FMM to give me more time to apply for the FM3?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide...



Ana Hernandez said:


> Thank so much. went to the website today, one more question: once I do this will I be allowed to leave Mexico? am I understanding that while I am awaiting approval, I can not leave the country? I still have stuff in storage in Laredo TX that we go get when needed. So I need to be able to leave MX to go get some of our belongings when needed.
> 
> Also, do you know how long does this process usually take?
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. You have been most helpful.


----------



## RVGRINGO

While in process, you cannot leave.
If you cross the border and try to get a fresh FMM, I don't have a definite answer beyond 'probably' or 'possibly'. Don't forget that you'll have to have your car sticker removed, receipted and re-import that as well. All on the same day, at the same location could be a problem.
I would go to INM with the forms on Monday and apply for the FM3 credencial.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

anyone know how long it takes to be processed?


----------



## RVGRINGO

As mentioned before, several times, just a matter of days or a week or two. So, it is time to quit procrastinating and get it done. Otherwise, you are going to have to leave Mexico and start all over again.
If you have the required documentations, payment receipts for the fees, and have the online forms or the online number, you are ready to visit INM, now.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

RVGRINGO said:


> As mentioned before, several times, just a matter of days or a week or two. So, it is time to quit procrastinating and get it done. Otherwise, you are going to have to leave Mexico and start all over again.
> If you have the required documentations, payment receipts for the fees, and have the online forms or the online number, you are ready to visit INM, now.


OK, I will not put it off any longer. Working on it now. Thanks.


----------

